

Guerrilla Guide to CNC Machining, Mold Making, and Resin Casting - jcr
http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/gcnc

======
jcr
This guide was updated since the previous HN discussion [1] two years ago.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4679939](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4679939)

